# 2010 Audi R15 Race Livery Seemingly Revealed in Spy Video



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

A video surfaced today that seems to depict the 2010 Audi R15 TDI testing at Monza in what appears to be the car's as of yet officially unseen 2010 racing livery. The spot certainly looks legitimate, so legitimate in fact that only its upload date of April 1 leaves us skeptical. If it is real then Audi has certainly gone very liberal with color this time around. 
* Watch It *


----------



## chernaudi (Oct 6, 2006)

*Re: 2010 Audi R15 Race Livery Seemingly Revealed in Spy Video ([email protected])*

Audi also had a second R15 at Monza in plus form, but in black carbon fiber(ie, unpainted): http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ytIV6fSVkX0
Audi seems to be using Monza for high speed testing because it's similar to Paul Ricard and Le Mans as far as high speed layout and it's mixture of chicanes and high speed corners, and in the new video, it doesn't seem like they're slowing much for the first corner after the bypassed chicane.


----------



## chernaudi (Oct 6, 2006)

*Re: 2010 Audi R15 Race Livery Seemingly Revealed in Spy Video (chernaudi)*

Audi Sport has released the first press/promo photos of the R15+, and the #1/7 has a similar paint scheme to the Monza test car.
First photo released thus far: http://www.endurance-info.com/...1.jpg


----------

